# @poka_premium wheel stand



## WHIZZER

The @poka_premium wheel stand is easily one of our favourites from the Poka Premium range. Wether it's to aid in a deep wheel clean/decontamination or for ceramic coating application, it makes the process much easier!
Poka Premium presents a stable and precisely finished wheel stand. A tool used to support work on rims or entire wheels. Thanks to 3 rollers, we can turn the wheel in any direction without any problem. The rollers can be set at an angle, supporting the wheel with a bail or horizontally without the use of a bail. This solution allows you to work on the rims according to your preferences and possibilities.
The stand is made of high-quality, durable 4mm black steel, precisely cut and bent, finally coated with a powder finish, both inside and outside, to provide an additional protective layer against oxidation. Bottom rollers with a length of 300m and a top with a length of 400mm (total length of the bail is 900mm) will match the rims in size from 14 "to 22". High-quality rubber feet keep the stand in one position during all work. Thanks to the special rear bends, the bail is very stable even with bigger wheels.
Available from @cleanandshiny.co.uk for £118.80


----------



## packard

That’s looks very nice !


----------



## Rakti

Not a great picture if you want to see the stand properly. Dark lighting against a black car with a wheel covering the product. At least have another photo without the wheel on the stand IMO.


----------



## WHIZZER

Rakti said:


> Not a great picture if you want to see the stand properly. Dark lighting against a black car with a wheel covering the product. At least have another photo without the wheel on the stand IMO.


Cant please them all  - just for you


----------



## WHIZZER




----------



## ridders66

Hopefully my boss has ordered one of these for me. I did ask him.


----------



## SystemClenz

We've mounted ours to an SGS trolley, this way it's at the right height and you can easily move it around, the trolley was around £70 and has a shelf at the bottom and a lockable drawer:thumb:


----------



## Clean and Shiny

SystemClenz said:


> We've mounted ours to an SGS trolley, this way it's at the right height and you can easily move it around, the trolley was around £70 and has a shelf at the bottom and a lockable drawer:thumb:


There is actually a modification being worked on and in testing to raise the wheel stand up.

I will keep you guys updated when we know any more.


----------



## SystemClenz

Clean and Shiny said:


> There is actually a modification being worked on and in testing to raise the wheel stand up.
> 
> I will keep you guys updated when we know any more.


Awesome :thumb:


----------



## Elvis1977

Clean and Shiny said:


> There is actually a modification being worked on and in testing to raise the wheel stand up.
> 
> I will keep you guys updated when we know any more.


Hi Clean and Shiny,

Any idea when these will be back in stock?

Thanks,
Elvis


----------

